
TechSender - Techsender
http://techsender.badsender.com
======
Techsender
By subscribing to TechSender, you will receive by email, every 6 hours, the
latest news from Techmeme.com, a site referencing all the news in Silicon
Valley. When you receive an email, you will receive the latest news published
on Techmeme after receiving the previous email, so you do not have redundant
news. It is a simple and practical way to read the latest technological news
from your mailbox!

